# Question for the horse people



## Goatherd (Feb 21, 2013)

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/3565812776.html

I don't have horses or know anything about them.  Have a look at this horse and tell me if it is "shaved" like this or something else.  If it is, what is the purpose?

Thanks.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 21, 2013)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/3565812776.html
> 
> I don't have horses or know anything about them.  Have a look at this horse and tell me if it is "shaved" like this or something else.  If it is, what is the purpose?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes shaved.  I do not do it.  I googled why and this is what I found.

For quick drying after exercise
To allow a horse to carry out fast work without too much stress
To conserve condition by avoiding heavy sweating
Makes grooming easier
Maintains a smart looking horse


----------



## goodhors (Feb 21, 2013)

All of the reasons above are good reasons to clip a horse as shown in the ad.
OF COURSE that horse is kept blanketed when not being used, so he is warm 
enough without his longer hair.

Horses used regularly in cold weather are very slow to dry with long hair and
can easily overheat, producing lots of sweat, to be soaking wet in short order.
This partial clipping does make them easier to dry quickly, get clean to the skin,
and be able to put in stall or turn back outside in his blanket, after being used.
Reduces a drying job from a couple hours per horse!! Or even longer, to probably 40 
minutes or less.  Drying along with horse getting groomed again after the ride, and 
being dry enough to be blanketed and put away in that much shorter time.

There are various clipping styles, depending on how you use the ridden horse 
in winter seasons.  You are exposing the big muscles that will sweat the most,
or areas that will cool the body fastest, in the clipped areas.  The throat, windpipe,
clipped area of lower neck, chest and girth area, are good choices because getting 
part of the body cooled will help cool the rest of the horse much faster.  One of the 
main locations used in summer, wet cooling (using water on the body) of a horse 
in Endurance rides or other  strenuous activities where horse needs help cooling
himself quickly.


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you both for the answers you provided. Makes sense, but not sure I care for the look.


----------



## goodhors (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, that is the good thing about clipping, it doesn't last forever!  Hair
grows back and there are no lines or marks when the new haircoat grows
in.

Some folks have fun with their winter clipped look, doing non-traditional
trimming on their animals.  Here are a few of the popular ideas:

http://kimshorsetraining.com/staff/horse-clipping


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow!  I would have never knew that.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 21, 2013)

HAHA!  While in highschool, I worked part-time at a Dressage Stable as a groomer/exerciser.  One of my jobs was to maintain the various clips on the 40 horses kept there.

There are a number of reasons for clipping, and a number of different styles, each style with its own purpose, esp in dressage.  I mostly did a hunter clips, but occasionally did a blanket clip for winter work and at time just clipped the chest and lower neck in the winter to allow for the horse to be able to not get so hot so quickly and also, to allow them to cool off easier after a work out.

One of the fun things about clipping is that you can temporarily "brand" your horse.  For instance, in the stable was another horse called "Starwood" but the owner affectionately referred to him as "Cowboy" because of his rough and tumble personality (the horse was a DREAM to ride).  So, as a treat, one of the times I clipped him I left a Cowboy hat shaped area of un-clipped hair right where a rump brand should go.  It was a "fad" in this barn, and as each horse went into their resting season, their coats were allowed to grow out.  Then shortly before they returned to "work", I'd clip them and each horse would get a unique "brand".  I clipped in Cowboy hats, horse shoes, saddles, initials, horses names, even a corvette at one point.

To be honest, clipping the horses was a much much enjoyable job than braiding up those manes and tails for shows! 

anyway  here's a couple links on the styles of clips:

http://www.masterclip.co.uk/horse_clipping/horse_clip_types.aspx

http://www.newrider.com/Starting_Out/The_Horse/clipping.html

Here are a few "brands" (I didnt do these particular ones, but the are very similar to ones that I have done)

http://www.yourhorse.co.uk/upload/6362/images/Superman black pony in hand.jpg

http://i1.squidoocdn.com/resize/squ...1835photo_1319016758horse_clipping_design.jpg

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m65/imperialact/Photo-1127.jpg

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d173/vicki1986/willow/Image007-1.jpg  (I've done this exact thing before.....it's GORGEOUS on a black)

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/..._439383225447_510355447_5759506_6228801_n.jpg


----------



## secuono (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, that is a very short backed horse!
Yes, the horse is clipped. It's for winter working horses, so the sweat evaporates and does not linger and dangerously chill the horse.


----------



## allbyme (Mar 24, 2013)

A lot of donkeys are clipped for show, even in early spring people will at least shave the heads and neckline for a better appearance.


----------

